# Kimbo Moves 2 Boxing



## AceHBK (Mar 18, 2009)

Well Kimbo Slice has decided that it is better for him to switch to boxing rather than stay in MMA.  He has 2 fights under his contract left and says he will honor them and then after that it is onto the boxing ring.

With his weak chin (Seth P. proved that with a short jab) this may not turn out any better but I will wish him the best of luck.  Takes a man to admit when he has met his limitations.

http://sports.ign.com/articles/963/963423p1.html


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

The possibility of facing karate scared the hair off the top of his head.


----------



## searcher (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never liked the guy, even when he was fighting in Fl.    He always wanted all of his fights with his rules and was never really suited for MMA.

IMO, good riddens.


----------



## Nolerama (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing him go toe to toe with pro boxers.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

Same thing that happened when he faced a real fighter.  He's gonna get crushed.


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 18, 2009)

I was never a fan of Kimbo but if Bas Rutten says the guy works as hard as every other fighter he deserves some credibility. Hopefully he finds what he is looking for. Many people forget that he was thrown into the main stage very early and should have been continued to fight people his own skill range to build him up instead being thrown into the main events.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 19, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> I was never a fan of Kimbo but if Bas Rutten says the guy works as hard as every other fighter he deserves some credibility. Hopefully he finds what he is looking for. Many people forget that he was thrown into the main stage very early and should have been continued to fight people his own skill range to build him up instead being thrown into the main events.



That's a good point. Too often we blame fighters for rising up the ranks quickly (such as Lesner in UFC) when it's the guys running the show who are the ones arranging and show-casing.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 19, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> That's a good point. Too often we blame fighters for rising up the ranks quickly (such as Lesner in UFC) when it's the guys running the show who are the ones arranging and show-casing.


 
Yeah that is very true.  I finad it hard to believe that if anyone here was in that situation, we would turn down the chance and all that money.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 20, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> I was never a fan of Kimbo but if Bas Rutten says the guy works as hard as every other fighter he deserves some credibility. Hopefully he finds what he is looking for. Many people forget that he was thrown into the main stage very early and should have been continued to fight people his own skill range to build him up instead being thrown into the main events.


 He had to be thrust into the main events.......he's 35 years old, he doesn't have very long to be remotely competitive.

Kimbo does appear to have a work ethic, and does seem to have some natural talent.........but his BIGGEST downfall is that he started MMA at an age when most guys are at their peak, and looking in the distance toward retirement.  

Had Kimbo perhaps started 10 years ago, he might have been someone.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 20, 2009)

Big mistake for Kimbo if true. His glass jaw will be exposed.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hand Sword said:


> Big mistake for Kimbo if true. His glass jaw will be exposed.


 I think the problem is, less, going to be his glass jaw......and more his age, actual skill and question of his conditioning.

Anyone can get knocked out.....I don't really think it's fair to say Kimbo has a glass jaw.......vastly overrated skill?  Probably.  Glass jaw?  I don't think so much.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen many of his fights and I could say glass jaw honestly. He got staggered and dropped by light punches that most would shrug off. I agree to the rest of that though. MMA is probably better for him.


----------

